# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Anfnger Spots mit Schule und Zeltplatz

## glstrich6

Hallo in die Runde,

ich bin neu im Forum und wrde mich ber ein paar Spotempfehlungen freuen.
Ich habe vor zwei Jahren den WIndsurf-Grundschein gemacht und wrde nun gern mit meinem 9-jhrigen Sohn (Anfnger) den nchsten Scritt machen. Dazu mchte ich im Juli 3-4 Tage an die Ostsee. Idealerweise stelle ich mir folgendes vor:

- Stehrevier mit wenig Welle
- Zeltplatz in der Nhe
- gute und kinderfreundliche Surfschule 
- bevorzugt in MeckPomm

Freue mich auf eure Tipps!
Gleb

----------


## madame_soleil

Moin, 
von Meckpomm habe ich leider, keine Ahnung, aber von Good old Fehmarn:

Fehmarn Wulfener Hals. Riesiges Stehrevier, gute Surfschule mit Erwachsenen- und Bambini-Kursen (wei nicht, ob dein Sohn da noch mit dazugehrt oder ob er schon zu den "Groen" gehrt). Jedenfalls haben die auch gutes Kindermaterial und als Erwachsener kannst du dich durch saisonaktuelle Boards und Segel von JP, Tabou, Starboard und Co. testen. Oder auch noch Schulungsmaterial nehmen ;-)
Die Station ist direkt bei einem 5-Sterne-Campingplatz gelegen. Wei nicht, ob man da auch zelten kann wrde mich aber wundern, wenn nicht.

Eine Alternative auf Fehmarn wre Strukkamphuk, vielleicht etwas weniger voll auf dem Wasser, aber auch kleinere Station, mit der ich noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe. Sieht aber immer ganz gut aus bei denen. Auch mitten auf einem Campingplatz. Ansonsten ist ca. 2km nrdlich von Strukkamphuk noch der Spot Gold mit einer super Station, bei der auch Kinder- und Erwachsenen-Kurse angeboten werden. Die haben auch immer aktuelles, hochwertiges Material. Das Revier in Gold ist auch noch lange stehtief und strandnah unbedenklich. Man knnte in Strukkamphuk campen und dann mit dem Rad nach Gold fahren, der Radweg ist direkt am Wasser entlang. Hab viele getroffen, die das so gemacht haben. Ich persnlich fand die Stimmung in Gold immer etwas familirer als in Wulfen, aber das ist mein ganz persnlicher Eindruck. 

Die Orther Reede auf Fehmarn ist eigentlich voll mit Flachwasserspots, Orth und Lemkenhafen sollen z.B. auch gut sein. Da habe ich selbst aber noch keine Erfahrung gemacht. Die Orther Reede kann man in einer Radtour mal abfrhstcken und von Land aus gut einsehen ;-) 

Egal, wo ihr nachher auf Fehmarn schlaft, schaut euch trotzdem mal alles an: Orther Reede, Wulfener Hals, Sdstrand. Mit der Zeit findet man dann heraus, wo es einem am besten gefllt. Im Norden der Insel sind die Wavespots (Altenteil!).

Ein kleiner Geheimtipp ist auch immer die Station der Charchullas am Yachthafen vom Sdstrand. Sehr gemtliches Flair mit Bar und manchmal gibt es da abends auch Livemusik. Das Revier ist bei denen allerdings brusttief.... was aber nicht schlimm ist, denn der Surfbereich liegt geschtzt hinter dem Hafen und auf die Schulungsbretter kann man ja eigentlich immer raufkrabbeln.

----------


## Sprotte

Hallo,

schau dir mal Suhrendorf auf der Insel Umanz (Rgen) an. 
Der Spot sollte alle deine Anforderungen erfllen.

Gru Bjrn

----------


## Pollo

Moin,

etwas spt, aber vielleicht nutzt dir die Antwort fr die nchste Saison: Pepelow am Salzhaff. Alle deine Kriterien sind dort erfllt.

Oliver

----------


## seegraser

ja, Strukkamphuk und Charchulla dort auf dem CP oder Charchulla in Burgtiefe wren auch meine Tipps. Du hast leider zwei Bedingungen vergessen: Wassertiefe und Windrichtung. 

Wulfener Hals luft wie Pelzerhaken net bei W und ist manchmal leer wie eine trockene Badewanne. Ich war bei SW vorvorgestern dort und das nervte schon. 

Ansonsten wrde ich grob nicht auf Stehrevier setzen - viele Surfer lernten im Meer oder auf tiefen Seen und haben es auch geschafft  :Smile: 

Also suche Dir einen Spot mit vielen mgl Windrichtungen, Strukkamp ist viell. bei Ost net so gut, Burgtiefe Charchulla ist bei S nicht so der Burner, aber wann haben wir schon Ost und Sd ?

----------

